# My Travelling Setup



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

Been travelling upto my grandparents most weekends recently and haven't figured out a way to take my Classic on a 3 hour train journey yet.

This way I still get pretty decent coffee and I get to treat them to one at the same time.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Neat and to the point! I'm travelling down to Birmingham on the train next weekend, and I'm trying to decide whether to take my travel set up (v60) as I'm on crutches and need to travel as light as possible.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I use a porlex/aeropress combo with metal filter. The grinder fits perfectly in the barrel of the 'press and I use an elastic band to hold the handle on. It's compact, robust and the (tall) porlex holds enough beans for 3 decent brews.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If super light weight, then beans, hand grinder and these:

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/filters/products/kalita-kantan

or more sustainable caffe Uno or N Handy (plus 101 filters):

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/kalita

Make a very pleasant pour over without running the risk of damage to a V60 (or the bulk) and all can go in your coat pockets if needed (or on crutches)

John


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

That Caffè uno looks great! It would basically half the amount of stuff I'm carrying. Within budget too









I've also been trying with the idea of getting an aeropress for a while now, would be great for hiking trips as well.


----------

